# Starter motor is dead



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

I drove to my daughter's graduation the other day and everything was fine. An hour later and the car wouldn't start. It doesn't want to crank at all. Battery is fine, even tried to jump start it with another battery but no change. The only way to get it going was to push start it.

I have tried to change the starter motor but there is no change at all, same behaviour.

What is there to check next?


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

Found some strange loose cables, anyone recognise them?


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Ignition switch.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

From the picture it is difficult to identify the wires. Maybe get a couple of pictures from further away. Looks like an earth but I think you are under the car just in front of the steering rack?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Also can you see if they are live at all? (On crank position too)


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

Yeah they're right in front of the steering column. I'll try and check for voltage.


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

Spiidfriik said:


> Ignition switch.


How can I test that? I have managed to get the car going so no fault with the starter motor. Just that the solenoid don't get any power when turning the ignition.


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi mate, did you get to the bottom of this? Similar issue with mine, cold starts fine then once warm it wont even crank over. Turn key and nothing happens


----------

